

How Corporate Greed Is Trying to Kill Apple Pay - denzil_correa
http://gizmodo.com/how-corporate-greed-is-trying-to-kill-apple-pay-1651233601

======
dozzie
> When Apple Pay launched last week, it was a huge step towards the pay-with-
> your-phone future that's been in the works for years.

Decide which one. Either it was a huge step forward, or similar system was
already deployed. And small hint: we already have some nation-wide systems of
this type in Europe.

